# Graphics card for Pentium 3 ?



## AshutoshM (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a Pentium 3 computer with Intel i810 motherboard. It is 866 Mhz, 512Mb SDRAM, 20+160 Gb harddisk which is originally showing 20+137 Gb, 16 Mb inbuilt video memory. I have only three PCI slots and not PCI-express or AGP. I want to install a graphics card to my computer. Please, tell me which graphics card should I buy which will support my computer and also I want to install a graphics card having memory of 128-256 Mb or it can be more also if my pentium 3 supports it. Also, do I need to upgrade my powersupply also to install a graphics card? I want to play games like Vice city, Underground. I am currently using Windows XP.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 31, 2011)

Whaaaaaat? 


No point putting money into that ancient thing. Better buy a second hand PC to play games.
I don't think that you can get PCI GPUs anyway.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 1, 2011)

someone suggest him a Brazos system. he'll be more than happy with the performance. ok Intel atom will do too


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 1, 2011)

I am here by requesting the Admins to declare this as The Thread of the Year

Coming  to the topic. Even if we some how managed to suggest a Graphics Card, you will have a hard time finding it, even if you managed to find it, you will have even harder time fetching drivers and playing on that card.

Simple suggestion is, change the RIG. Really, it saves a lot of time and burden to you and to your good old computer.

If you are indeed serious, Specify the motherboard model, PSU you are using.


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2011)

if OP is serious about a gfx card then I think he have to find a PCI version of Zotac Geforce 6200 - it may be available on lynx ( around ~3k )


----------



## desiibond (Feb 1, 2011)

I think getting a used PS2 would make more sense.  Even if the OP buys a 6200 he can play games that were out more than 5-6 years ago or games like warcraft etc.


----------



## digibrush (Feb 1, 2011)

As far as i remember 810 motherboard was available in the year 2000 in kolkata. this board comes with onboard graphics and sound.

This thread bring back my old memories and i am always nostalgic with my old pcs .

Minimum cpu Requirements for vice city is 800 MHz GTA: Vice City System Requirements - Grand Theft Auto Files
 and for nfs underground 700 MHz 
Need for Speed: Underground - System Requirements - allgame,

so try with pci graphic as topgear suggest.


----------



## rockfella (Feb 1, 2011)

Ashutosh don't invest anything on that PC.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 1, 2011)

^^ Yup, either get a second hand PC (I am willing to sell mine ) or get a new PS2 as suggested by desiibond. Man, that is a decade old PC, going to die anytime.


----------



## khmadhu (Feb 1, 2011)

woow.. dude u r using p3 machine.. I thought I was the old man here.. I am still using p4 1.7Ghz  with 512mb 133mhz SD RAM, 40GB HDD

anyways I am gonna change it in march.

@AshutoshM dont invest for that p3 machine.. look for a new rig..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 1, 2011)

*..do not invest in that as everyone said.*


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 1, 2011)

I still have a P3 based machine back at home. I do not want to sell/throw it because it was my first PC  ...sentimentally attached to a machine...eh


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 1, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> I still have a P3 based machine back at home. I do not want to sell/throw it because it was my first PC  ...sentimentally attached to a machine...eh



if u dont wanna sell it...then keep it for folding...

but plzzz buy a new system...  



vamsi_krishna said:


> I am here by requesting the Admins to declare this as The Thread of the Year.



+1 to Vamsi...


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 1, 2011)

AshutoshM said:


> I have a Pentium 3 computer with Intel i810 motherboard. It is 866 Mhz, 512Mb SDRAM, 20+160 Gb harddisk which is originally showing 20+137 Gb, 16 Mb inbuilt video memory. I have only three PCI slots and not PCI-express or AGP. I want to install a graphics card to my computer. Please, tell me which graphics card should I buy which will support my computer and also I want to install a graphics card having memory of 128-256 Mb or it can be more also if my pentium 3 supports it. Also, do I need to upgrade my powersupply also to install a graphics card? I want to play games like Vice city, Underground. I am currently using Windows XP.





topgear said:


> if OP is serious about a gfx card then I think he have to find a PCI version of Zotac Geforce 6200 - it may be available on lynx ( around ~3k )


@op
you are in luck buddy
TechEnclave
some guy is selling his 6200le for 500 bucks
you can get a bargain there

@everybody
please stop pulling his leg
he is emotionally attached to the PC and i understand
not everyone does calculate their PC's worth based on Frames per second

Oh crap!!
i didn't notice you have only PCI slots
the card on sale is AGP
Bad Luck


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 1, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> @op
> you are in luck buddy
> TechEnclave
> some guy is selling his 6200le for 500 bucks
> you can get a bargain there



ok let's say op buys this...

what is he gonna do with it?   

if only everyday work stuff its fine (well almost)... if but the rest...?
he's gonna have trouble even playing 480p matroska files...
and he can forget gaming... (lawl)..

but all of this is my saying...if op wants to invest in p3 (and he aint a gamer..and i mean zero gamer)...then i say go for what funkysourav says...i mean hey atleast its better than intel gma 950... (probably i dunno)


----------



## AshutoshM (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you my friends for your suggestions, but I don't want to sell my computer since it is my first pc my father brought for me. I have had many great experiences with my computer. I will not sell it even if someone gives me a new computer in exchange. I have come to know that there are cards available in market for my p3 machine but I want to confirm which card will support my pc. I don't want to play hi-end graphics games only the simple one like vice city. I will buy a new computer no doubt in that but priority of my old pc will not become less than my new computer. For now I don't want to spend on a new computer and I am ready to spend for a graphics card even it may seem strange. It is my request to you that tell me a card that I can install in my pc. One more thing that I am also deciding to buy a Seagate Baracuda 500Gb harddisk. Will it be running on my computer if I install Intel application accelerator that supports hard drive of high capacities. I have no SATA ports but I have an IDE to SATA converter. Earlier when I installed a 500GB harddisk using this converter it showed only 6Gb as it's capacity. But, it may be due to error in the drive. Thanks for help.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 1, 2011)

no problem buddy, good luck finding the gpu 
stay active in the forums


----------



## AshutoshM (Feb 1, 2011)

I have found these three graphics cards:

nVIdia 9600gt PCI

ATi Radeon 9250 PCI

Nvidia® Geforce FX5200

Will they be fine?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 1, 2011)

^^ 9600gt pci looks good. Buy a new psu for it. Fsp saga ii 350 @ 1.5k will do.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 1, 2011)

AshutoshM said:


> Thank you my friends for your suggestions, but I don't want to sell my computer since it is my first pc my father brought for me. I have had many great experiences with my computer. I will not sell it even if someone gives me a new computer in exchange. I have come to know that there are cards available in market for my p3 machine but I want to confirm which card will support my pc. I don't want to play hi-end graphics games only the simple one like vice city. I will buy a new computer no doubt in that but priority of my old pc will not become less than my new computer. For now I don't want to spend on a new computer and I am ready to spend for a graphics card even it may seem strange. It is my request to you that tell me a card that I can install in my pc. One more thing that I am also deciding to buy a Seagate Baracuda 500Gb harddisk. Will it be running on my computer if I install Intel application accelerator that supports hard drive of high capacities. I have no SATA ports but I have an IDE to SATA converter. Earlier when I installed a 500GB harddisk using this converter it showed only 6Gb as it's capacity. But, it may be due to error in the drive. Thanks for help.



Every one will have a moment like this, its always difficult to let our first computer go. But, we can't operate on it forever. 

I would suggest buying 7200GS or 8400GS. As your CPU will be obvious bottleneck in performance, getting a 9600gt will not make it right.. and I'm pretty sure that your PCI-E slot (assuming that you have any) will only be 1.0 compliant.

But the best suggestion is, as said by Desiibond... To go for a PlaySation 2. you will 10 times more fun than what you will be having with a GPU upgrade.


----------



## asingh (Feb 2, 2011)

@OP:
I respect your sentiments about the computer. I still keep some of the things which my dad left.....

Any ways, it is pointless to put in a GPU on your computer cause the CPU/RAM will just not be able to support it and it will just be a total waste -- which ever GPU you get. What I would suggest is that get a PS2 console, or when ever you have more funds come back and we can suggest a better machine. KEEP, the nice P3 of course you can use it for many things. Basic surfing, Facebook, mail, MS Office, DL rig...!  Why spoil the integrity of the P3 by putting another device in it. Let it run as it is.


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2011)

@ *vamsi_krishna* - p3 mobos don't has any pci-e slot. some of these have agp slot for gfx card but op has only pci slots.

@ op - i think you should get a 8400GS - if you can't find it get 6200 - they will be enough to play games upto gta sa / painkiller / nfs ug and ug2 etc. but make sure the card has *PCI * interface only.

For 500gb hdd I don't think you will be able to use it's full capacity - as a 160GB is only showing only 137GB the 500GB will do the same.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 2, 2011)

AshutoshM said:


> but I don't want to sell my computer since it is my first pc my father brought for me. I have had many great experiences with my computer. I will not sell it even if someone gives me a new computer in exchange.



sweet memories.


Do use PIII as long as it is alive.Dont invest on it anymore because it will be a foolish decision if u do so in the era of Quad-Core & Core proccessors.

Dont even buy PS2 when there is PS3 on the move.

But as ur requirement is playing GTA vice city etc.u can buy a laptop of 
cost arounfd 20~24k from Acer,lenovo or DELL etc.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 2, 2011)

+1 to asingh.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 2, 2011)

^^ Save up the money, for time being get FX5200 used one(for 500 bucks), and plan for upgrade. Get a monster rig, thrash it by playing all the games.

But, after 10 years, dont say you will not upgrade because i own this system 10yrs before. As time goes on, we have to move. Even i do keep my old cell phones (the brick like one from nokia ) with me, but FYI i am not using it. There is a difference.

So leave P3 as d/l rig and


----------



## Joker (Feb 2, 2011)

just keep it...dont do anythng to it.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 2, 2011)

Joker said:


> just keep it...dont do anythng to it.



he can keep it for folding....


----------



## himangshu (Feb 2, 2011)

Don't invest on a GPU for your P3 based system. Keep it as it is. Instead buy a Playstation 2 or a Xbox 360.


----------



## AshutoshM (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks to all! I have decided that one final investment will be fine and in a year I will buy a new machine or notebook. Thanks for all the advice once again!


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 3, 2011)

AshutoshM said:


> Thanks to all! I have decided that one final investment will be fine and in a year I will buy a new machine or notebook. Thanks for all the advice once again!



now dats we call a wise decision.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 3, 2011)

AshutoshM said:


> Thanks to all! I have decided that one final investment will be fine and in a year I will buy a new machine or notebook. Thanks for all the advice once again!


 Wise decision bro.


----------



## rockfella (Feb 7, 2011)

Phew! Good one.


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2011)

Yep, he is going to get a gcard to enjoy some classic games on his legendary preciosu p3.


----------



## AshutoshM (Feb 7, 2011)

I have come to know that there are many heavy games that could be run on Pentium  3 if you have a graphics card. A video on Youtube shows a person running NFS Most Wanted on his Pentium 2!!


----------



## AshutoshM (Feb 21, 2011)

*Will this graphics card work in XP?*

I want to buy a graphics card and I only have PCI slots due to my old machine.
I want to know that will this card work on XP and can it run DirectX 9 games like GTA Vice city, NFS underground?

Here is the link:
eBay India: SPARKLE SFPC84GS512U2LP 8400 GS 512M GDDR2 PCI Silen... (item 270705470723 end time 14-Mar-2011 18:27:01 IST)


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Will this graphics card work in XP?*

^^ PC configuration please.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Will this graphics card work in XP?*



AshutoshM said:


> I want to buy a graphics card and I only have PCI slots due to my old machine.
> I want to know that will this card work on XP and can it run DirectX 9 games like GTA Vice city, NFS underground?
> 
> Here is the link:
> eBay India: SPARKLE SFPC84GS512U2LP 8400 GS 512M GDDR2 PCI Silen... (item 270705470723 end time 14-Mar-2011 18:27:01 IST)


we had this discussion before. buying PCI graphics is utter useless. better get a new mobo/proccy/ram when you save enough money.


----------



## AshutoshM (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Will this graphics card work in XP?*



desiibond said:


> we had this discussion before. buying PCI graphics is utter useless. better get a new mobo/proccy/ram when you save enough money.



I know we discussed on it earlier but I also mentioned that I will buy a new machine in a year or two. Till then I have to use my old machine. I also mentioned that I am doing one final investment in that so that it also becomes enough powerful; I know not that powerful but at least capable enough to run Games!

---------- Post added at 11:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 AM ----------




Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ PC configuration please.



Here is configuration:
HotShare - Viewing Specs.JPG


----------



## desiibond (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Will this graphics card work in XP?*

found the last thread opened by the OP. merging the two threads.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 22, 2011)

@AshutoshM, get the cheapest atom nettop. it'll offer you more FPS as dualcore atom competes with midrange P4s. about your current PC, its not about the card you can install, the processor is way too slow to drive the modern IGP, forget graphics card.

also that P3 machine is old. even if it is able to play some game (old or new) it may breakdown.


----------



## CA50 (Feb 22, 2011)

Keep this pc and get a new one. Buying gpu fro his system is wasting of money.


----------

